# Of course..here's Taser!



## wicked1996 (Aug 28, 2002)

I don't care much for this head shot of Taser. The sun was to high when I finally got him out. I'll be redoing his head shot later today.










Some fun in the yard yesterday...


















Shake....









A couple from a few days ago..


















Bismarch and Frieda's shots didn't come very good yesterday. Again, the sun was to high. I'll be redoing their shots later today as well.


----------



## Brightelf (Sep 5, 2001)

TASERRRRRRR!! What a romantic-looking, gorgeous boy he is! He is so very dark, and his hair is so long and stunning. I love his expression, Betty! I think most of us on the board are in LUUUUV with Taser.







Always good to ogle his gorgeousness!


----------



## herno1 (Sep 10, 2008)

GORGEOUS DOG!!!!!!!!!!
Congrats!!!


----------



## WiscTiger (Sep 25, 2002)

There is the good looking guy. Betty I swear his hair is getting longer as he gets older. My coaties seem to change every year yet.

Val


----------



## Doubleminttwin (Aug 21, 2009)

I <3 him! I love his coat and colors and face and everything about him lol He looks very happy and healthy!


----------



## wicked1996 (Aug 28, 2002)

Thank you everyone!!









Val, he's still my number one PITA! LOL My "problem child". I can't believe he's 6 1/2 yrs old! He did get darker, but his coat is the same length. He needs a bath, which he'll get this week!


----------



## BowWowMeow (May 7, 2007)

Ok, can't believe I missed this one....

I'm ruining my keyboard with all of the drooling!


----------



## Zisso (Mar 20, 2009)

Taser is stunning! I love his coloring and the length of his coat! When I first saw his pics I thought 'now that is one long gorgeous coat!' Wow!


----------



## Kurys Mom (Oct 11, 2008)

Taser























He has and probably always will be, the most gorgeous GSD I've ever seen! Long before Küry came into my life, spent a lot of time looking at your pics...........

His 'Pita-ness' is well made up for with his looks. Easy for me to say!









Thank you so much for sharing him!


----------



## DinoBlue (Apr 11, 2007)

> Originally Posted By: BowWowMeowI'm ruining my keyboard with all of the drooling!


I second that..


----------



## AngelJ (Aug 24, 2009)




----------



## BlackGSD (Jan 4, 2005)

> Originally Posted By: wicked1996Thank you everyone!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


NO WAY!!!!!























I remember before you got him. And TRYING to talk you into attempting to stack him for pics when he was a baby.


----------



## WiscTiger (Sep 25, 2002)

Betty, just think of all the things you know now because of Taser. Yea some days it isn't always fun having a PIA, but the knowledge gained is priceless, just like your love for him.

Val


----------



## Amaruq (Aug 29, 2001)

Betty he looks FANTASTIC! Awesome pictures but awesome in "the norm" for your pics. I have a hunch your "bad" pictures are better than my GOOD pictures.


----------



## wicked1996 (Aug 28, 2002)

Thank you all!!! Sorry about the drooling on the keyboards! LMAO

Yes Tracy!! Can you believe it?? He'll be 7 yrs old in Jan!

Yes Val, I did learn a lot with Taser. He still teaches me things every day. As much as he's a PITA most days, he's the ONLY one out of all of my dogs I trust 100% off leash. He sticks with us, ignores other dogs and is very social..a bit aloof at times, but he will sometimes suck up to people to get a nice massage type petting!

Amaruq, thanks again! I just don't like that head shot because the mahogany color (which is dark and rich) in his coat looks washed out from the sunlight hitting him. Trust me, I have some pretty awful pictures of ALL of my dogs! LOL


----------



## LHunter82FXRS (Oct 20, 2008)

He is just stunning














His coat is amazing!!


----------



## BlackGSD (Jan 4, 2005)

> Originally Posted By: wicked1996Yes Tracy!! Can you believe it?? He'll be 7 yrs old in Jan!
> 
> <span style="color: #FF0000">*NO! I can NOT believe it. Where DOES the time go?*</span>
> 
> ...


----------



## JenM66 (Jul 28, 2005)




----------



## GSDBESTK9 (Mar 26, 2002)

Gorgeous as usual


----------



## gsdlove212 (Feb 3, 2006)

There is the "origional" coated sable on the board! Betty, he is the first LC sable I ever saw, and who I immediately thought of when we learned of the coatie (my Gia) in the G litter. He is absolutely stunning. And his coat is just amazing! How long did it take to completely come in that long? Gorgeous gorgeous boy Taser!


----------



## onyx'girl (May 18, 2007)

Is Taser a long stock coat or a true long coat? 
He is a beauty, colorwise and coatlengthwise!!!


----------



## geokon_2000 (Jan 25, 2005)

Wow, I love that dog!!!!1


----------



## Kayos and Havoc (Oct 17, 2002)

Wow he is stunning!!! He has a lot of coat! Always love seeing Taser.


----------



## Effie325 (Aug 19, 2009)

OMG he is stunning! I hope my Coat turns out half that pretty!


----------



## CookieTN (Sep 14, 2008)

He's absolutely stunning.


----------



## mjbgsd (Jun 29, 2004)

I can't get over how shiney and long and beautiful his coat is!! He is one of the most stunning dogs I have ever seen.








I can't believe he's almost 7, just like my boy Cody. Sad that they get older.


----------



## Lynn_P (Mar 17, 2004)

OMG, how did I miss this one too!! He is without doubt the most gorgeous shepherd on the board, and probably anywhere else (IMO). He looks awesome Betty!!! Gorgeous, GORGEOUS!!!


----------



## herno1 (Sep 10, 2008)

> Originally Posted By: Lynn_POMG, how did I miss this one too!! He is without doubt the most gorgeous shepherd on the board, and probably anywhere else (IMO). He looks awesome Betty!!! Gorgeous, GORGEOUS!!!


I agree !!!


----------



## Deejays_Owner (Oct 5, 2005)

Betty, just love the Shake picture!!!


----------



## CWhite (Dec 8, 2004)

Nice pics. I wondered where you've been.

Do you have anymore pictures?


----------



## Sean Rescue Mom (Jan 24, 2004)

Betty, thanks for my Taser fix.







I haven't been on the board as regularly since school, i.e. work, started again. I would have felt terrible if I had missed these amazing pics. Just tell Taser 6 1/2 y.o. is the new 3!


----------



## Yvette (Jan 29, 2001)

Beautiful as usual.








I still miss all of them! Yes, Even good ole Putman.


----------



## Prize (Feb 5, 2009)

The Fabio of dogs with that long gorgeous hair!


----------

